# ultegra cassette 12-30?



## Lawrpel (Dec 21, 2011)

Thinking about moving from a 11-28 cassette to the new 12-30 ultegra cassette? Has anyone else done this? Any thoughts?


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

I would take an honest look at how you ride. How often are you in the 11? Will you miss it? On the other end, how often are you in the 28 and are dying for another gear? I have one wheelset with 12-30 on it and another with 11-28, Tiagra and Ultegra respectively. I never ride the 12-30. I find that I like having the 11 on the downhills more than I like have the 30 on the climbs. That's just me though. I ride all sorts of terrain: San Diego. Coast, mountains and everything in between.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Lawrpel (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I am in Connecticut where there is a lot of everything too but I never use the 11. In fact, I switched to a 12-28 cassette for a while. I didn't miss the 11 and the 28 was enough for my climbing but the cassette was not as shimano compatible as advertised. So I went back to the 11-28. But now that there is an ultegra 12-30, I am inclined to try it.


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

It's worth a shot to try the new gearing. You may love it and be good to go. You may hate it. Get a new chain too for that new drivetrain feeling!


----------



## Lawrpel (Dec 21, 2011)

What I really want is an ultegra (or DA) 12-28 but that option isn't in shimano's line up. I will put on a new chain though. I suspect I might need an extra link or two for the 30.


----------

